# Picked up a nice clean Hiawatha!



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm hoping this will get me into the Shelby club. On a serious note I am going to give this bike a shot at survival and try to restore it. I'm thinking the patina is a little too much. Any how I will need some parts and would consider parts that need some serious work just to make it more of a learning experience.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 3, 2013)

Santi has some parts you could use off this "parts bike", No work required!   http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?39944-Shelby-No-Nose-part-out&highlight=nose


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Now that is a project! Kinda reminds me of that Arrow on Ebay last year--wonder whatever happened to that one? V/r Shawn


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 3, 2013)

Santi's prices are a little out of my range at this point and I would feel dirty for buying them. I also have wondered what happened to that Ebay bike.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 3, 2013)

pretty sure i know who has the hiawatha, I tracked it down to buy it but couldn't. wasn't this bike on ebay as well?

Nick.



rustyspoke66 said:


> Santi's prices are a little out of my range at this point and I would feel dirty for buying them. I also have wondered what happened to that Ebay bike.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 3, 2013)

I think this one came from a Seattle swap many years back. I would be willing to sell or trade the tires. Offers?


----------



## slick (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd be willing to trade that steel tank for a nice fiberglass one.....No rust repair required.

And yes you are a honorary member of "Team Shelby".


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 4, 2013)

*I remember*

that bike on ebay many years ago.

Nice tires! Some cracking but they should pump up alright


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 4, 2013)

slick said:


> I'd be willing to trade that steel tank for a nice fiberglass one.....No rust repair required.
> 
> And yes you are a honorary member of "Team Shelby".




Hey Chris,
     Still waiting to see the "Team Shelby" T-shirts. V/r Shawn


----------

